# Attic Insulation Help



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

It appears you have scissor trusses which have a cathedral ceiling inside about 1/2 as steep as the outside rake. Just blowing insulation may fill the air flow areas effectively stopping ventilation unless baffles are installed/existing.

You are in Zone 2 or 1; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec001_par001.htm

Which requires R-30 or 10-1/2” thick. http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

Also depends on the density of fiberglass insulation; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/


Gary


----------

